# what age do kids lose baby teeth



## bluelilly72

my daughter be 5 in few months and her teeth are wobbly is it normal?? 1st child dont know when baby teeth fall out


----------



## TwilightAgain

I started losing a few of mine when I was about 5 I think, somewhere between 5 and 10. I wouldn't worry about it. If they're starting to get lose then she obviously has adult ones ready to come through, I don't think it matters when they make an appearance :)

I'm 20 in August and still have 2 of my baby teeth :haha:


----------



## jenmc226

My 5-year-old just saw the dentist for the first time. She told him to expect to lose his first tooth when he's 6. 

I believe 5-10 is the general time period.

We've told our son that if he doesn't brush his teeth they'll fall out. And then he won't be able to eat food. He's totally going to freak when he loses his first tooth.


----------



## cooper2010

My 1st lost her 1st tooth at 7. However my 2nd lost her 1st at 5!


----------



## smelly07

my daughter was 5 when she lost her first tooth. x


----------



## morri

5-9 years (for incisors) most common is around 6/7 years I'd say.


----------



## mummyApril

well i was in a panic over this last week my 5 year old has a wobbly tooth and i was like thats not right! lol only because my eldest was 7 when she lost her first, but my youngest is almost 6 and i googled and its between ages 5-6 they lose their first one, i know im going to cry lol x


----------



## Lianne1986

yep my little boy lost his 1st aged 5, his 2nd not long after that, and nows he 6 and has 2 wobbly teeth


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is 7 in august and not lost any

my daughter is 5 in june and none wobbly yet x


----------



## bluelilly72

thanks all she complaining there hurting so give her some teething gel and she got tonsillitis poor mite


----------



## violin

My son who is 6 1/2 lost his first tooth soon after his 6th birthday. Since then he has lost 2 teeth and is in the process of losing another one.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

good thread - I am curious too. 
my son is almost 7yrs old and all his friends are gappy mouthed but he hasn't a wobble. 
I thought 7 was quite old, but then I was still losing mine at 10...


----------



## tinkerbellkir

My Daughter is 4 (5 in june) and lost her 1st tooth a few weeks ago. I thought this was really early and wasnt sure if she'd made it go wobbly but it was properly wobbly not like it'd been forced. She was so excited about it, one of her friends lost hers around xmas time and she was only 5 in Nov too.

x


----------

